# Prospect Heights / Brooklyn



## polly (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Planning a trip to NYC in Feb, got a mate's apartment in Prospect Heights for a week for nice and cheap. Does anyone have any insider info on the area?? Have been to New York a couple of times but only ventured into Brooklyn for Brighton Beach & Coney Island before. What's the vibe like? I hear arty...? Any recommended bars/restaurants? I hear transport (esp cabs) can be a nightmare? Basically, any comments would be well-received (unless you're telling me it's shit as I've already booked flights!!) Thanks!


----------



## dada (Jan 22, 2007)

you'll be by flatbush then.
you MUST check out SCOOPS!!!!
we used to take an hour train from manhattan to brooklyn for their vegan ice-cream, veggie patties and corn soup every weekend. yum  
tiny little caribbean place.  very homey.  staff are friendly.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

We took a walk through the area on our way to the Brooklyn Museum. The park was lovely!


----------



## polly (Jan 22, 2007)

ahh thanks you two! dada- that's really cool, I am completely addicted to a vegan west indian place near my work so I will be able to sate my addiction while away! nice one!   Thanks ed- I have been trawling your cool photos to kindle my excitement (not that it needs it)...I'm guessing the park will be a bit cold but I've heard great things about it... must. calm. down. deep breaths.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

It'll be chuffin' freezing!

I haven't had time to post up my latest Brooklyn pics yet, sorry!


----------



## polly (Jan 22, 2007)

post them post them post them post them! ahem, i mean please...when you have a moment an all that  

yes, i reckon it will be buttock-freezingly cold, but then I read that the weird climate has been encouraging mosquitos recently and given the choice, i will take a frozen bum over millions of nasty welts...


----------



## D (Jan 23, 2007)

"Prospect Heights" is one of those terms used to describe a pretty big chunk of Brooklyn, at least by landlords/realtors/etc.  The park is great.  Some parts of Prospect Heights are kinda lame - I looked at a dreadful flat where the door basically opened right onto the Prospect Expressway.  Ick.

But, chances are, you'll be in a great 'hood.


----------



## polly (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah right...think we're by the park...phew! Thanks 

Do you know how the bars, shops (like grocery shops) round there are?? You sound local... (BTW I am going to Paris tomorrow so will not be checking this for a while- what a hard life  what a carbon footprint  )


----------



## D (Jan 24, 2007)

polly said:
			
		

> Ah right...think we're by the park...phew! Thanks
> 
> Do you know how the bars, shops (like grocery shops) round there are?? You sound local... (BTW I am going to Paris tomorrow so will not be checking this for a while- what a hard life  what a carbon footprint  )



I'm local, but not that local - can't help you re grocery shops and the like.  There's an awesome food co-op in Park Slope, but you have to be a member to shop there.  I seem to recall at least one supermarket near the F stop on the corner of Prospect Park (I think it's Prospect Park SW station or something).

You're not far from all of Brooklyn and Manhattan - plenty of excellent bars.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a good time once at the butterfly bar on Franklin There's super markets around too and the Brooklyn Museum. 

Trains run pretty good (express) to Eastern Parkway, and there's okay buses to williamsburg or park slope is walking distance - for a night out. Fort Green's got some nice places to eat and drink, and BAM is pretty close.

Most of my memories are summer time ones - concerts in the park and the museum - music blaring - crazy preachers with megaphones on the street corner outside the house.

You'll get a good view of brooklyn life!


----------



## dada (Jan 25, 2007)

polly said:
			
		

> dada- that's really cool, I am completely addicted to a vegan west indian place near my work so I will be able to sate my addiction while away! nice one!



cool.
i bet you ain't staying in brooklyn for the whole time.
there are couple of veggie restaurants in the big apple i love and you should check them out if you have the time.
there's one by nyu/washington square park called VP2.  food is excellent with modern twists.
another in chinatown on mott street called house of vegetarian, chinese.
lots of fond memories in those two places...

enjoy, i so envy you!!!


----------



## t0bytoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Try also Zen Palette on the east side of union square. Mmm - I miss that place


----------



## dada (Jan 25, 2007)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> Try also Zen Palette on the east side of union square. Mmm - I miss that place



oh funny.
i always passed by there when i used to go barnes & noble on 14th st.
don't know why i never stepped foot inside!


----------



## D (Jan 26, 2007)

Zen Palate is okay, but there is way better veggie fare not too far from there at Angelica Kitchen.

Zen Palate's menu gets all the proportions wrong - way too much carb, not enough protein, and they've recently eliminated some of the best dishes.  And they won't do any substitutions or sell their big entrees a la carte.

I'm over it.

/end grumpy mode


----------



## polly (Jan 29, 2007)

ahh thanks for all the recommendations people! (i am so glad that this has turned into a food thread!) loving the look of VP2 in particular- it looks like a place i used to go to in berlin called Lon Men- it's completely veggie but uses all of that fake meat stuff...if that's your thing then you should definitely check it out if in that part of the world...the name still has a pavlovian effect on my boyfriend, two years on! 

looks like zen palette is controversial but having checked out the menu, i think i might have to try shepherd's pie croquettes!! (real fat bastard cuisine  )

if i find any new gems I will of course report back...


----------

